# iPad 2 unvieled!



## reddead (Mar 3, 2011)

guys ipad 2 has been unvieled!

guess who was there,steve jobs himself[health probs just rumors???]
*cdnmo.coveritlive.com/media/image/201103/phpdNeKYCScreenshot2011-03-02at11.33.39PM.png

ipad 2!
*cdnmo.coveritlive.com/media/image/201103/phpleBeUCScreenshot2011-03-03at12.36.02AM.png

thinner than iphone
*cdnmo.coveritlive.com/media/image/201103/phpwylR97Screenshot2011-03-02at11.52.16PM.png

new case
*cdnmo.coveritlive.com/media/image/201103/phpSOOprvScreenshot2011-03-03at12.00.45AM.png

IPAD 2 SPECS:
*9.7-inch (diagonal) LED-backlit glossy widescreen Multi-Touch display with IPS technology
*1024-by-768-pixel resolution at 132 pixels per inch (ppi){no retina display}
*Fingerprint-resistant oleophobic coating
*dual core processors
*2x faster cpu
*9x faster graphics
*CAMERAS:Back camera: Video recording, HD (720p) up to 30 frames per second with audio; still camera with 5x digital zoom 
Front camera: Video recording, VGA up to 30 frames per second with audio; VGA-quality still camera 
*IOS 4.3
*hdmi output provides 1080p{adapter costs $39}
*33% thinner{thinner than iphone}
*more lighter,1.33 pounds
*gyroscope
*same 10 hours battery life
*available in both white and black
*same price,starting at $499 to $899
*poly cases$39 and leather cases $69
*imovie{new effects etc},facetime,photo bhooth,garageband{music related}

*iOS 4.3 will be out March 11th for ipad,iphone,ipod touch{4g 3g}
*4.3 will add personal hotspot {for the iPhone 4 only}

STEVE JOBS:"This is worth repeating. It's in Apple's DNA that technology is not enough. It's tech married with the liberal arts and the humanities. Nowhere is that more true than in the post-PC products. Our competitors are looking at this like it's the next PC market. That is not the right approach to this. These are pos-PC devices that need to be easier to use than a PC, more intuitive."

*Okay Apple, you've convinced us to buy an iPad 2.Actually many iPad 2s.*


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

Apple should have really included a dual core proccy.

iOS 4.3 should have ability to send and receive files. Atleastm MP3's


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Apple should have really included a dual core proccy.
> 
> iOS 4.3 should have ability to send and receive files. Atleastm MP3's



dude. A5 is a dual core SoC. 

anyways, am not impressed with the second gen iPad. Nothing more than thinner, lighter and dual cameras. And why should one buy HDMI out for 39$ how difficult is it for Apple who thinks their products are art to include HDMI out on the ipad 2? And the OS is still the boring same with few new apps. 

Simply put, the event was like this:

show some stats 

Poke fun at competition

show above average product

use verbs

PS: how can one compare a market that is barely 4 days old to market that is more than a year old? (iOS for iPad vs honeycomb). Is it because they are getting kicked in all directions by Android's smartphone OS and devices?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

Apple should have done better.
But isnt this a segment that Apple single handedly created?
Just like the iPod.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 3, 2011)

If rumors are true, then the 3rd gen iPad will be out this year. In that case, this iPad is just a bump on the product-line.

See the whole announcement video here: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQG0XfU-bFs


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

^ oh come on not possible.

theyll take out nothing before Jan '12

thanks for info anyway.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

nah. I don't think there will be iPad 3 this year. The next one might be out at same time next year and with iOS 5 (probably)

btw, you can download the keynote from itunes podcasts (apple keynotes) or from apple's site.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

desiibond said:


> dude. A5 is a dual core SoC.
> 
> anyways, am not impressed with the second gen iPad. Nothing more than thinner, lighter and dual cameras. And why should one buy HDMI out for 39$ how difficult is it for Apple who thinks their products are art to include HDMI out on the ipad 2? And the OS is still the boring same with few new apps.
> 
> ...



i'd rather chew my leg off than pay a bunch of $$$ for a glorified laptop screen. albiet, a touchable screen.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd rather buy a Galaxy Tab and make calls, use Android.

But iPad is really a droolmaal, its on every techies mind. Too costly.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I'd rather buy a Galaxy Tab and make calls, use Android.
> 
> But iPad is really a droolmaal, its on every techies mind. Too costly.



correct on all 3 accounts.

1. ipad looks good, or better than its competitors.
2. it has a better touch interface.
thats about it.

any android tablet will make an ipad run for its money, in terms of function.
more apps, customisable, OPEN SOURCE.
beat that, apple

i'd keep a normal smartphone to make calls, and use an android for multimedia


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 3, 2011)

do you even stop and think about where it's all going. I hate Apple as much as you do but I feel no share in admitting that Apple has raised bar for most of the common tech products we use. I know that their products are way over priced but atleast they are the first ones to make any new technology popular so that others will just copy and follow.

How many high quality mp3 players did you see in market before iPod launched?
How many full touch screens (do not mention resistive screen phones please) did you see in market before iPhone launch?
How many tablets did you see before the iPad launch?

Many companies just followed apple and turned their sinking revenues into fortunes. We all know Windows (an OS with graphical user interface) was never Microsoft's original idea. HTC is one name no one wanted to be associated with before it started manufacturing full touch screen handsets (although it has android but you know in your heart Android was inspired by iOS too), they too have those 4 icons in the bottom of the screen just like iOS, multiple home screens, icons for all the apps right on top and all that...

You are welcome to chew your leg off but do not forget to thank Apple for most of the innovation you see around you. They are actually leading all of us to a future where we will be able to wear a fully capable and powerful computers on our wrists. We will read news on paper-thin,foldable screens. "Minority Report" like screens will not be fantasy anymore....and many other things like that


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

yes. we do agree that Apple creates new markets and they show the way. But it's the attitude of their that irks me and their 'i dont care what users want. they should use what i give' mindset. 

and if you think that android is copy of iOS, sorry buddy. The only feature that looks to be taken fro iOS is the multiple home screen.

iOS home screen : just icons
android home screen: widgets  take the centre stage here. and you need to go one level to get full icon grid (similar to symbian). The notification area, the menu structure is much much better. 

The iOS UI design is most generic. I can go ahead and say that they just took the icon grid design of symbian and pasted it on home screen. 

so, nah, we need not chew anything. we give credit to Apple when required and won't go gaaa-gaaa-gaaa on everything they bring out.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> do you even stop and think about where it's all going. I hate Apple as much as you do but I feel no share in admitting that Apple has raised bar for most of the common tech products we use. I know that their products are way over priced but atleast they are the first ones to make any new technology popular so that others will just copy and follow.
> 
> How many high quality mp3 players did you see in market before iPod launched?


define high quality. yes, you could get them, but they were pretty expensive


gagan007 said:


> How many full touch screens (do not mention resistive screen phones please) did you see in market before iPhone launch?
> How many tablets did you see before the iPad launch?


remeber palm company? there were many, but all didnt do so well due to lack of acceptance


gagan007 said:


> Many companies just followed apple and turned their sinking revenues into fortunes. We all know Windows (an OS with graphical user interface) was never Microsoft's original idea. HTC is one name no one wanted to be associated with before it started manufacturing full touch screen handsets (although it has android but you know in your heart Android was inspired by iOS too), they too have those 4 icons in the bottom of the screen just like iOS, multiple home screens, icons for all the apps right on top and all that...


thats just convergence. sharks and dolphins have fins, yet sharks are fish and dolphins are mammals. did the dolphin cheat/copy the shark?


gagan007 said:


> You are welcome to chew your leg off but do not forget to thank Apple for most of the innovation you see around you. They are actually leading all of us to a future where we will be able to wear a fully capable and powerful computers on our wrists. We will read news on paper-thin,foldable screens. "Minority Report" like screens will not be fantasy anymore....and many other things like that



yes, and close off all human inventivess and imagination. look around you. everyone has an ipod and converse sneakers. looks to me as if they were batch produced in some mega-bio factory somewhere. everyone's the same.
why not turn into robots and ooh-aah when Mr Jobs poops and sneezes? (fanboi -> omg!! did u see that, it was so rich in color, and it was soooo organic looking!!! man, i wanna poop like that. jobs-> and this, people, was the iPoop. the tissue paper is $4 extra)
good luck with the blue pill.

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

sorry for the rant, havent had my bash-apple-one-more-time fix for a week.
to apple - cool story bro, but i want an andy


----------



## abhidev (Mar 3, 2011)

The costing goes like this(Tech2) : -

Basic only Wi-Fi 16 GB model -  $499 (approx Rs. 23,000)
32 GB - $599 (approx Rs. 27,000)
64 GB - $699 (approx Rs. 32,000)
16GB Wi-Fi + 3G - $629 (approx Rs. 29,000)
32 GB version - $729 (approx Rs. 33,000)
64 GB version -  $829 (approx Rs. 38,000).


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

why dont they have an expansion slot?
and you call that "innovative"


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Innovative coz before iPad , I cant seem to remember name of any tablet that was launched.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

well, i meant the absence of an expansion slot.
srsly, even cheapo chinese mobiles have expansion slots.
that said, the chinese are the most attuned to the wants of their target audience.
apple is fueled by hormonal teenagers. and hormones dont stay long.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheap chinese phones dont have 64 GB internal storage.

Cheap chinese phones dont outsell DvD player to get title of Most selling gadget.

I dont think any cheap Chinese phones even have WiFi capability


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

and cheap chinese phones cause ears problem!


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

Honestly, I'll rather prefer buying AMD Fusion netbook over iPad. I said it before, and I'll say it again. iPad = over-sized iPod touch.

I'm a big fan of iPod touch, but not the iPad. Why? Give me a more powerful OS. 


thetechfreak said:


> ^ Innovative coz before iPad , I cant seem to remember name of any tablet that was launched.


Nokia N900.  and before Nokia N810.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

well, even I am not its biggest fan too. But like it.

@ico

did N900 had 10 inch screen?


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ N900 has 3.5 inch screen


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> well, even I am not its biggest fan too. But like it.
> 
> @ico
> 
> did N900 had 10 inch screen?



can iPad make calls like N900
can iPad do multitasking like N900
can iPad be customized like N900
can iPad accept extra storage like N900
can iPad fit in your pocket like N900
can iPad stay on for 1-2 days on continuous use like N900
can iPad match the quality of N900's camera?
can iPad match the audio quality of N900?
can iPad play the wide range of audio and video codecs like N900?
can ipad give me the social networking integration like N900?
can i do a video call to any person with video call capability in the world like N900? 

FYI, iPad is a tablet with 10" display. It doesn't mean that all the tablets in the world should have a 10" display.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Cheap chinese phones dont have 64 GB internal storage.
> 
> Cheap chinese phones dont outsell DvD player to get title of Most selling gadget.
> 
> I dont think any cheap Chinese phones even have WiFi capability



you SERIOUSLY expect a 1k phone to have wifi. lol



desiibond said:


> can iPad make calls like N900
> can iPad do multitasking like N900
> can iPad be customized like N900
> can iPad accept extra storage like N900
> ...



n900 is an android offshoot, right?

^ see, the advantages of open source? apple cant match nothing except looks. PERIOD.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

desiibond said:


> can iPad make calls like N900
> can iPad do multitasking like N900
> can iPad be customized like N900
> can iPad accept extra storage like N900
> ...




phew. You really have spankd me with this.

You win game,set n match.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> you SERIOUSLY expect a 1k phone to have wifi. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



android what?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

> you SERIOUSLY expect a 1k phone
> to have wifi. lol




Nothin to laugh at. If you show a deficiency of a iPad I can show you 100 of a cheap chinese phone.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

desiibond said:


> android what?


heard maemo was just android modified.



thetechfreak said:


> Nothin to laugh at. If you show a deficiency of a iPad I can show you 100 of a cheap chinese phone.


chinese phones are made to be disposable, will you change an iPad every 3-4 months?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 3, 2011)

Also i hate the fact that you have to pay extra bucks for the same piece of hardware just to get a higher storage space..........instead why don't they integrate an expansion slot yaar...


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

also, comparing featuresrice ratio, chinese phones win out by a good margin over any tablet. i bet the collective features of all chinese phones ever made outstrip anything else on the planet.

no point in comparing them. the expansion slot point was just a demonstration of how retarded apple is in designing product features

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




abhidev said:


> Also i hate the fact that you have to pay extra bucks for the same piece of hardware just to get a higher storage space..........instead why don't they integrate an expansion slot yaar...



yes, just what i was talking about


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Also i hate the fact that you have to pay extra bucks for the same piece of hardware just to get a higher storage space..........instead why don't they integrate an expansion slot yaar...




Have to agree with this 500
%

Apple really use this dirty tactic to increase profit.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 3, 2011)

i feel galaxy tab is more worth for money that ipad sh!t


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

i pod->i phone->i pad->i board->i mat->and so on
meh.....


----------



## NainO (Mar 3, 2011)

Everything is OK but* resolution sucks*…
With competitors providing 1280*800 resolution, its just (IMO) not a good option...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 3, 2011)

The new gen iPad is not something to rush to buy. Instead the older iPads have gone about $100 cheaper & that makes them a sweet deal.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i pod->i phone->i pad->i board->i mat->and so on
> meh.....



you forgot the infamous iPoop


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

lol yeah
IPoop - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Now that was extremely hilarious & extremely disgusting.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> heard maemo was just android modified.


hell no. Android is linux based. Maemo is pure linux. they are totally and completely different.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 4, 2011)

eBay India: Google Android Tablet Netbook PC aPad MID 7" UMPC iCOD (item 170609515308 end time 01-Apr-2011 10:00:00 IST)


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ What the **** is that ?

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------


Now see this video parody of iPad2 launch:


*video.teamcoco.com/video/conan.jsp?oid=245467&eref=sharethisUrl


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 4, 2011)

desiibond said:


> can iPad make calls like N900
> can iPad do multitasking like N900
> can iPad be customized like N900
> can iPad accept extra storage like N900
> ...



where is my Like link/button on TDF


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

In short- iPad 2 has received exactly same updates as iPod Touch 4g


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 4, 2011)

I will wait for ipad 3 which will come dramatically change.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

> I will wait for ipad 3 which will come
> dramatically change.



Agree with this. The real change should come in the next iPad.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ What the **** is that ?




Chinese I pad


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

How can an Android tablet be an iPad ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

> How can an Android tablet be an iPad ?




It can't be an iPad, it will be Galaxy Tab or any other Tab like Olive pad , etc


----------



## NainO (Mar 7, 2011)

^^^ Its chinese everything is possible


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> How can an Android tablet be an iPad ?



They call it aPad


----------

